# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  LES BESOINS DU MOMENT ET APPELS AUX DONS DU REFUGE LES GOMBERTINS (02)

## Carole Élorac

Voilà ce dont le refuge a besoin en ce moment. Merci pour eux !  ::  ::  :: 




> A votre bon cur, nous n'avons plus de foin pour les lapins , ni de vinaigre, ni de bicarbonate. 
>  Nous arrivons également au bout des extrudés pour les chinchillas, et du grain pour les poules et les canards.


SI VOUS SOUHAITEZ AIDER, N'HESITEZ PAS A CONTACTER LE REFUGE VIA SA PAGE FACEBOOK, MERCI  :Smile:  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous souhaitez aider, merci de contacter le refuge en mp via fb : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 :Smile: 





> Vous voulez participer aux sauvetages mais n'avez pas de place pour accueillir, vous pouvez nous soutenir,Toute l'année, nous avons besoin de :- produits pour les parasites internes et externes, chats, chiens, volailles, lapins,  cochons d'inde, chinchillas ,  moutons et boucs (panacur, trisulmix liquide, stronghol chien, butox 7,5, capizol, etc)
>  - sacs de pellets, paille, foin en ballots et blé / grain poules et canards.
>  - paille et foin SOUS VIDE pour les lapins / cochons d'inde
>  - vinaigre blanc et bicarbonate
>   - pipettes stronghol chats pour traiter les poules qui arrivent avec  une gale des pattes, ou pipettes spot'n go , ou Soin antiparasitaire  Exner Petguard pour animaux domestiques sur zooplus (en 1 L, sans  pulvérisateur , avec c'est plus cher et sans intérêt)
>  -poudre rhodeo
>  -boites de perubore
>  - fleurs de bach "rescue pet"
>  - granules pour les lapins VERSE LAGA cuni complete (sans céréale)
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Besoins du moment du refuge  :Big Grin:  : du foin (ballots) pour les moutons ainsi que des pellets de bois. 


Vous pouvez soit leur apporter lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu chaque premier week-end du mois, soit effectuer une commande en ligne sur un site comme z**p**s et envoyer la commande au refuge, soit envoyer un mp au refuge pour vous organiser pour leur remettre.


Merci pour eux !  :Smile:  


https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le système Teaming, un micro-don d'1 euro par mois qui aide beaucoup : https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Merci pour eux  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

> _Bienvenue sur cette cagnotte !Apres de nombeuses années de bons et loyaux services, l'utilitaire des_ _Gombertins__ ne fera plus long feu.Nous allons devoir en changer, au plus tard à l'automne 2019, au plus tot, des qu'une panne importante surviendra.L'etat de corrosion, entre autre, est tel qu'il ne passera pas le prochain controle technique, et que c'est beaucoup beaucoup trop de frais que de le remettre en état.Un utilitaire nous est indispensable pour le transport des ovins et caprins pour les visites veto, mais egalement lorsque nous devons effectués des retraits d'animaux de basse cour ou petits ruminants.Il sert regalement au transport d'alimenatation et litieres, mais aussi pour le materiel, tonne d'eau, palettes, toles, etc, qu'on nous donne.Partager, c'est deja participer.Vous pouvez retrouver les aventures et mesaventures des animaux accueillis sur la pagne facebook "les_ _Gombertins__".Sans vous rien n'est possible, merci._


https://www.leetchi.com/c/achat-dun-...les-gombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Besoins du moment du refuge : du foin, du foin et encore du foin  :Big Grin: 
(en ballots et sous vide)

Vous pouvez apporter vos dons lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu chaque premier week-end du mois (ce samedi par exemple, à compter de 14h30  ::  ). Contacter en mp par ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours besoin de foin (sous vide et en ballots) ainsi que de pellets de bois. 

Vous pouvez profiter des journées solidaires qui ont lieu demain et après-demain pour déposer vos dons en matériel  :Smile:  (à compter de 14h30 le samedi, et après avoir envoyé un mp au refuge pour s'assurer qu'il y ait bien quelqu'un  :Smile:  )

----------


## Carole Élorac

Voici les besoisn réguliers si vous souhaitez contribuer  ::  . Merci  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...8707751524319/




> Ne rien faire c'est laisser faire.Vous voulez participer aux sauvetages mais n'avez pas de place pour accueillir, vous pouvez nous soutenir,Toute l'année, nous avons besoin de :- produits pour les parasites internes et externes, chats, chiens, volailles, lapins,  cochons d'inde, chinchillas ,  moutons et boucs (panacur, trisulmix liquide, stronghol chien, butox 7,5, capizol, etc)
>  - sacs de pellets, paille, foin en ballots et blé / grain poules et canards.
>  - paille et foin SOUS VIDE pour les lapins / cochons d'inde
>  - vinaigre blanc et bicarbonate
>   - pipettes stronghol chats pour traiter les poules qui arrivent avec  une gale des pattes, ou pipettes spot'n go , ou Soin antiparasitaire  Exner Petguard pour animaux domestiques sur zooplus (en 1 L, sans  pulvérisateur , avec c'est plus cher et sans intérêt)
>  -poudre rhodeo
>  -boites de perubore
>  - fleurs de bach "rescue pet"
>  - granules pour les lapins VERSE LAGA cuni complete (sans céréale)
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Voici les besoins récurrents du refuge, merci pour eux  ::  : 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/






> _Vous voulez participer aux sauvetages mais n'avez pas de place pour accueillir, vous pouvez nous soutenir,_
> _Toute l'année, nous avons besoin de :_
> _- produits pour les parasites internes et externes, chats, chiens, volailles, lapins,  cochons d'inde, chinchillas ,  moutons et boucs (panacur, trisulmix liquide, stronghol chien, butox 7,5, capizol, etc)
>  - sacs de pellets, paille, foin en ballots et blé / grain poules et canards.
>  - paille et foin SOUS VIDE pour les lapins / cochons d'inde
>  - vinaigre blanc et bicarbonate
>   - pipettes stronghol chats pour traiter les poules qui arrivent avec  une gale des pattes, ou pipettes spot'n go , ou Soin antiparasitaire  Exner Petguard pour animaux domestiques sur zooplus (en 1 L, sans  pulvérisateur , avec c'est plus cher et sans intérêt)
>  -poudre rhodeo
>  -boites de perubore
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Vous pouvez adhérer au refuge pour 15 euros par an 

N'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en mp si vous souhaitez souscrire, merci  ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/




> Cette association a pour objet l’accueil et les soins des animaux abandonnés, trouvés errants ou retirés pour maltraitance ou négligence. Les animaux concernés sont les animaux de basse cour ainsi que les NACS (nouveaux animaux de compagnie), victimes également de ces actes et sans possibilité d’accueil dans les refuges destinés aux animaux plus courants.  Nous participerons également à la prise en charge financière des animaux des particuliers en difficultés financières passagères, afin d’éviter davantage d’abandons ou de négligence, si les finances de l’association le permettent.
> Les animaux accueillis seront stérilisés, vaccinés, et déparasités. Ils seront mis à l‘adoption si leur état le permet ou bien seront accueillis de manière définitive en famille d’accueil pour les animaux âgés, handicapés, malades, non sociables, etc.
> Nous mettrons en place des collectes dans des points de vente d’alimentation animale et produits de soins, et nous récolterons des dons financiers ou matériels afin de subvenir aux soins et à l’alimentation des animaux à notre charge.

----------


## Carole Élorac

Besoins actuels de refuge :

* Pellets de bois pour les litières
* Foin en ballots pour les boucs et moutons
* Foin sous vide pour les lapins

Vous pouvez soit apporter tout ceci au refuge lors des journées solidaires qui auront lieu le week-end prochain (en ayant préalablement pris contact par mp sur la page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/ , soit passer commande sur un site comme z**plus et faire livrer au refuge.

Merci pour les animaux  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Merci pour es animaux du refuge  :Smile: 




> _Vous voulez participer aux sauvetages mais n'avez pas de place pour accueillir, vous pouvez nous soutenir,_
> _Toute l'année, nous avons besoin de :_
> _- produits pour les parasites internes et externes, chats, chiens, volailles, lapins,  cochons d'inde, chinchillas ,  moutons et boucs (panacur, trisulmix liquide, stronghol chien, butox 7,5, capizol, etc)
>  - sacs de pellets, paille, foin en ballots et blé / grain poules et canards.
>  - paille et foin SOUS VIDE pour les lapins / cochons d'inde
>  - vinaigre blanc et bicarbonate
>   - pipettes stronghol chats pour traiter les poules qui arrivent avec  une gale des pattes, ou pipettes spot'n go , ou Soin antiparasitaire  Exner Petguard pour animaux domestiques sur zooplus (en 1 L, sans  pulvérisateur , avec c'est plus cher et sans intérêt)
>  -poudre rhodeo
>  -boites de perubore
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité, la cagnotte pour l'achat d'un nouvel utilitaire pour le refuge, qui servira, entre autres, à transporter les plus gros animaux chez le véto (moutons, boucs), à transporter le matériel servant à fabriquer/réparer les enclos/poulaillers …, à aller faire les courses (foin, pellets, alimentation), à transporter les dons des collectes.

Merci  :: 

Et n'oubliez pas que tout don est déductible des impôts  :: 

https://www.leetchi.com/c/achat-dun-...les-gombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Besoins du moment : merci !  :Smile: 

N'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en mp par ici si vous avez cela : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

*** LA PAGE DU REFUGE FAIT UNE PAUSE ET SERA HORS LIGNE ENTRE LE 29 MAI ET LE 12 JUIN 2019 ***


Cependant, on n'oublie pas la journée solidaire du SAMEDI 8 JUIN > inscription obligatoire en mp  :Big Grin: 


Et jusqu'au 12 Juin, vous avez la possibilité de suivre  le refuge sur twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins
Ou en demandant à rejoindre le groupe "solidarité Gombertins" : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Liste des besoins permanents du refuge. Actuellement, besoin surtout de foin, sous vide et en ballot. Si vous souhaitez effectuer un don, n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge par ici, merci  ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/







> _Vous voulez participer aux sauvetages mais n'avez pas de place pour accueillir, vous pouvez nous soutenir,_
> _Toute l'année, nous avons besoin de :_
> _- produits pour les parasites internes et externes, chats, chiens, volailles, lapins,  cochons d'inde, chinchillas ,  moutons et boucs (panacur, trisulmix liquide, stronghol chien, butox 7,5, capizol, etc)
>  - sacs de pellets, paille, foin en ballots et blé / grain poules et canards.
>  - paille et foin SOUS VIDE pour les lapins / cochons d'inde
>  - vinaigre blanc et bicarbonate
>   - pipettes stronghol chats pour traiter les poules qui arrivent avec  une gale des pattes, ou pipettes spot'n go , ou Soin antiparasitaire  Exner Petguard pour animaux domestiques sur zooplus (en 1 L, sans  pulvérisateur , avec c'est plus cher et sans intérêt)
>  -poudre rhodeo
>  -boites de perubore
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Outre les fruits et légumes pour nourrir les lapins au quotidien, le refuge a grand besoin de foin (sous vide et en ballots) ainsi que de pellets de bois.

N'hésitez pas à le contacter sur sa page facebook si vous avez la possibilité de lui apporter ceci : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Voici les besoins permanents du refuge. Vous pouvez soit apporter une ou plusieurs de ces "choses" directement au refuge lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu le premier week-end de chaque mois (en envoyant d'abord un mp au refuge sur sa page facebook), soit effectuer une commande en ligne sur un site comme z**pl*s par exemple et la faire livrer au refuge (adresse en mp sur facebook).

En tout cas, merci pour eux  :: 




> _Vous voulez participer aux sauvetages mais n'avez pas de place pour accueillir, vous pouvez nous soutenir,__Toute l'année, nous avons besoin de :
> _
> _- produits pour les parasites internes et externes, chats, chiens, volailles, lapins, cochons d'inde, chinchillas , moutons et boucs (panacur, trisulmix liquide, stronghol chien, butox 7,5, capizol, etc)
> - sacs de pellets, paille, foin en ballots et blé / grain poules et canards.
> - paille et foin SOUS VIDE pour les lapins / cochons d'inde
> - vinaigre blanc et bicarbonate
> - pipettes stronghol chats pour traiter les poules qui arrivent avec une gale des pattes, ou pipettes spot'n go , ou Soin antiparasitaire Exner Petguard pour animaux domestiques sur zooplus (en 1 L, sans pulvérisateur , avec c'est plus cher et sans intérêt)
> -poudre rhodeo
> -boites de perubore
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

15 euros l'adhésion annuelle au refuge. Les dons sont déductibles des impôts  :: 




> Beaucoup de demandes de prises en charge auxquelles nous ne pouvons pas répondre.La majorité des adhésions n'ont pas été renouvelées, et nous n'avons pas de FA d'accueil.
> Des accueils au sanctuaire ne sont plus envisageables faute de bénévoles suffisants lors des journées solidaires ou autre.

----------


## Carole Élorac

Comme toujours, fruits et légumes frais pour les lapins  :Smile: , du foin (en ballots en sous vide), des pellets de bois.

La liste des besoins permanents est ici : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...8707751524319/

Vous pouvez soit apporter une ou plusieurs de ces "choses" directement au refuge lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu le premier week-end de chaque mois (en envoyant d'abord un mpau refuge sur sa page facebook), soit effectuer une commande en ligne sur un site comme z**pl*s par exemple et la faire livrer au refuge (adresse en mp sur facebook).

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Beaucoup de demandes de prises en charge auxquelles nous ne pouvons pas répondre.
La majorité des adhésions n'ont pas été renouvelées, et nous n'avons pas de FA d'accueil.
Des accueils au sanctuaire ne sont plus envisageables faute de bénévoles suffisants lors des journées solidaires ou autre.

Vous pouvez soutenir le refuge en souscrivant à une adhésion annuelle (15 euros). Tous les dons sont déductibles des impôts.

Merci  :: 

Contact par ici en mp : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Nous cherchons toujours des cuves pour stocker l'eau, n'ayant pas contenu de produits toxiques. Merci, sans vous rien n'est possible.


Si vous avez cela, merci de contacter le refuge sur sa page : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/
 :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Création d'une cagnotte en ligne "Hello Asso" afin de pouvoir acheter du grillage petites mailles pour sécuriser la volière et pouvoir de nouveau accueillir des oiseaux " becs crochus".  En effet, la volière actuelle a grand besoin d'être renforcée afin qu'aucun prédateur ne puisse y pénétrer.  Merci pour votre soutien  et n'hésitez pas à partager  ::  

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...aires/1/widget

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité, merci  :Smile: 

Création d'une cagnotte en ligne "Hello Asso" afin de pouvoir acheter du grillage petites mailles pour sécuriser la volière et pouvoir de nouveau accueillir des oiseaux " becs crochus".  En effet, la volière actuelle a grand besoin d'être renforcée afin qu'aucun prédateur ne puisse y pénétrer.  Merci pour votre soutien �� et n'hésitez pas à partager  ::  

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...aires/1/widget

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...les-gombertins


*
*

----------


## Carole Élorac

Les besoins en matériel : cuves et tonneaux n'ayant pas contenu de produits toxiques

Les cagnottes :
> Création d'une cagnotte en ligne "Hello Asso" afin de pouvoir acheter du grillage petites mailles pour sécuriser la volière et pouvoir de nouveau accueillir des oiseaux " becs crochus". : 
https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...aires/1/widget
https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...les-gombertins> Le micro don mensuel en ligne d'1 euro via le système "teaming" : https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Merci pour les animaux et n'hésitez pas à partager  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Besoins en matériel : 




> _Nous cherchons toujours des cuves pour stocker l'eau, n'ayant pas contenu de produits toxiques.__ Merci, sans vous rien n'est possible._



Cagnotte "hello asso" afin de permettre l'achat de grillage à fines mailles pour sécuriser la volière et pouvoir à nouveau accueillir des oiseaux à becs crochues :

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...les-gombertins



Le micro-don "teaming" (1 euro par mois) :
https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Cagnotte en ligne :
Création d'une cagnotte en ligne "Hello Asso" afin de pouvoir acheter du grillage petites mailles pour sécuriser la volière et pouvoir de nouveau accueillir des oiseaux " becs crochus".  En effet, la volière actuelle a grand besoin d'être renforcée afin qu'aucun prédateur ne puisse y pénétrer.  Merci pour votre soutien �� et n'hésitez pas à partager  ::  

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...aires/1/widget

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...les-gombertins



Besoins en matériel ::



> _Nous cherchons toujours des cuves pour stocker l'eau, n'ayant pas contenu de produits toxiques._




N'hésitez pas à partager  :Smile: . Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Cagnotte en ligne :
Création d'une cagnotte en ligne "Hello Asso" afin de pouvoir acheter du grillage petites mailles pour sécuriser la volière et pouvoir de nouveau accueillir des oiseaux " becs crochus".  En effet, la volière actuelle a grand besoin d'être renforcée afin qu'aucun prédateur ne puisse y pénétrer.  Merci pour votre soutien �� et n'hésitez pas à partager  ::  

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...aires/1/widget

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...les-gombertins



Besoins en matériel ::
_ 
Nous cherchons toujours des cuves pour stocker l'eau, n'ayant pas contenu de produits toxiques.
_

----------


## Carole Élorac

*Besoins en matériel :
*



> _Nous cherchons toujours des cuves pour stocker l'eau, n'ayant pas contenu de produits toxiques._





*Cagnotte en ligne :*

Cagnotte Helloasso pour acheter du grillage à fines mailles afin de sécuriser la volière et pouvoir de nouveaux accueillir des oiseaux à becs crochus : 

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...les-gombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Cagnotte en ligne sur HelloAsso afin de pouvoir acheter du grillage à fines mailles pour sécuriser la volière et accueillir à nouveaux des oiseaux à bec crochu : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...les-gombertins

Tous les dons sont déductibles des impôts, n'hésitez pas à nous demander un reçu fiscal  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité, merci  :Smile: 

Création d'une cagnotte en ligne "Hello Asso" afin de pouvoir acheter du grillage petites mailles pour sécuriser la volière et pouvoir de nouveau accueillir des oiseaux " becs crochus".  En effet, la volière actuelle a grand besoin d'être renforcée afin qu'aucun prédateur ne puisse y pénétrer.  Merci pour votre soutien �� et n'hésitez pas à partager  ::  

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...aires/1/widget

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...les-gombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Notre campagne est lancée  avec HelloAsso ! Vous qui nous avez toujours aidé dans nos projets ainsi qu'a tout ceux qui sont sensibles à la cause animale : nous avons besoin de vous ! Aidez-nous à créer plusieurs espaces de vie différents dans la basse-cour du refuge Tous les dons comptent, sans vous rien ne serait possible.

Découvrir notre campagne et faire un don en cliquant sur ce lien : 
https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...our-nos-poules

----------


## Carole Élorac

N'hésitez pas à partager notre collecte "un lieu de vie pour nos poules" (qui se termine le 25 novembre prochain). Merci  :: 




> *Notre projet*Dans cette campagne, nous avons besoin de vous. Aidez l'association Les Gombertins à accueillir et à venir en aide aux poules dans les meilleures conditions possibles.
> 
> Les poules recueillies ont besoin d'un espace afin de pouvoir être accueilli au mieux. Afin de l'aménager, nous avons besoin de 4 poulaillers. Le budget que cela représente est trop important pour l'association qui survit grâce au soutien de ses bénévoles et donateurs. C'est pourquoi nous lançons cette campagne de crowdfunding, afin de récolter les dons nécessaires à l'aboutissement de ce projet.


https://www.helloasso.com/associations/refuge-les-gombertins/collectes/un-lieu-de-vie-pour-nos-poules

----------


## Carole Élorac

https://www.helloasso.com/associations/refuge-les-gombertins/collectes/un-lieu-de-vie-pour-nos-poules

----------


## Carole Élorac

N'hésitez pas à participer à notre petit quizz  :Smile: 

Moment Quiz ! 
 A quel âge une  commence-t-elle à pondre ? La réponse après le Quiz 
 Aidez-nous à leur construire de nouveaux lieux de vie au sein du refuge en faisant un don ici https://www.helloasso.com/…/…/un-lieu-de-vie-pour-nos-poules
#HelloAsso#poules

RENDEZ VOUS SUR LA PAGE DU REFUGE POUR REPONDRE : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Plus que 18 jours avant la fin de la campagne ⏰. Actuellement, nous avons atteint 3 % de notre objectif . Aidez-nous à booster la collecte  en faisant un don. Nous comptons sur vous afin que les  recueillies puissent avoir de nouveaux lieux de vie. Chaque don compte. Même si l'objectif n'est pas atteint, l'argent collecté nous servira à leur offrir un poulailler et sera mis de côté jusqu'à atteindre la somme requise. Encore merci à tous. Le refuge n'existerait pas sans votre générosité . 
 Pour faire un don cliquez ici : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...our-nos-poules
#HelloAsso#Dons

----------


## Carole Élorac

Les poules sont écolos  !
 Elles peuvent contribuer à réduire nos déchets quotidiens. Omnivores, elles adorent les restes d’épluchures de légumes, de pain, de pâtes, de fromage, de viande, etc., elles peuvent éliminer jusqu’à 150 kg de déchets par an et contribuent à débarrasser le jardin des mauvaises herbes, de ses légumes ou fruits pourris. De plus, les fientes de poules sont un bon engrais pour le jardin . 
 Aidez-nous à leur construire de nouveaux espaces de vie au sein du refuge en faisant un don ici : https://www.helloasso.com/associations/refuge-les-gombertins

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

La page fb du refuge étant hors ligne pour le mois de décembre, nous vous invitons à suivre le refuge sur twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins ou à nous contacter par mail : lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

----------


## May-May

*Bonjour,

Pour que cet appel aux dons soit conforme au règlement (**http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appels-divers-55/), il faut indiquer les annonces d'adoption créées sur RESCUE ( en copiant les liens dans votre premier post si possible).

Pour rappel :





- Appel aux dons non ponctuels pour soutenir un grand nombre d'animaux : les appels à mobilisation de ce type ne seront acceptés que si des liens d'annonces d'adoption sur RESCUE nous sont fournis dans le sujet en question. Les particuliers ou structures ne pourront pas demander d'appels aux dons s'ils refusent l'idée de placer les animaux en question.




Merci*

----------


## Carole Élorac

REÇUS FISCAUX 2019 Merci d'envoyer vos demandes avec vos noms adresses et sommes versées à vlannessans@yahoo.com




https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Vous vous souvenez peut-être de notre cagnotte "un lieu de vie pour nos poules" ?  A sa cloture, en Novembre dernier, nous avions réussi grâce à vous, à réunir 220 euros  sur un objectif total de 1200 euros. Nous la remettons donc en ligne afin de l'atteindre pour pouvoir acheter quatre poulaillers .  Merci pour votre soutien . Sans vous, rien n'est possible.  https://www.helloasso.com/…/…/un-lieu-de-vie-pour-nos-poules
 Pour ceux/celles désirant un reçu fiscal, merci d'envoyer votre demande par mail à l'adresse suivante :  vlannessans@yahoo.com, avec vos noms, prénoms, adresse et montant ders sommes versées  :: . 
 A vos partages ! 
 >>> https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...our-nos-poules

----------


## Carole Élorac

Vous vous souvenez peut-être de notre cagnotte "un lieu de vie pour nos poules" ?  A sa cloture, en Novembre dernier, nous avions réussi grâce à vous, à réunir 220 euros  sur un objectif total de 1200 euros. Nous la remettons donc en ligne afin de l'atteindre pour pouvoir acheter quatre poulaillers . Merci pour votre soutien . Sans vous, rien n'est possible.

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...our-nos-poules

----------


## Carole Élorac

Pour des raisons personnelles et professionnelles, nous allons devoir stopper notre activité pour un certain temps. 
 Plus aucune prise en charge ne sera possible, et nous ne pourrons pas répondre a vos MP.  Les personnes désirant un reçu fiscal doivent adresser leur demande a cette adresse mail vlannessans@yahoo.com, et uniquement pour les reçus.  Nous laissons malgré tout la page en ligne et reviendrons des que possible.

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
*https://twitter.com/gombertins
https://www.instagram.com/lesgombertins/

*

----------


## Carole Élorac

> A votre bon cœur, malgré les difficultés rencontrées actuellement, la vie continue pour les animaux accueillis et vient le moment des traitements antiparasitaires. 
>  Après avoir fait le tour de nos réserves, il va nous manquer 3 vermifuges et anti puces chats, 1 vermifuge chien 30 kgs, et du butox et panacur 2,5 % pour les moutons et les boucs. 
>  Nous arrivons également à la fin de nos réserves de foin et de paille. 
>  Tout ceci peut être envoyé au siège social
>  Association les Gombertins
>  51 rue des Gomberts 
>  02880 Terny Sorny
>  Sans vous rien n'est possible, merci. 
>  En illustration, Fany, qui cherche un endroit discret pour couver.




https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

*** BESOINS URGENTS DES GOMBERTINS CES JOURS-CI *** LES RESERVES EN ALIMENTATION ARRIVENT A TERME et comme nous sommes tous limités dans nos déplacements et-ou confinés, le refuge aurait besoin soit de dons financiers (nous devons tout commander en ligne et nous faire livrer, c'est beaucoup plus cher que ce que ça nous coute d'habitude, via virement sur le compte bancaire, RIB en mp), mais aussi et surtout de dons matériels d'alimentation. Nous avons répertorié deux sites sur lesquels commander et se faire livrer directement au refuge (adresse du refuge en mp aux Gombertins uniquement, pas sur les pages perso merci) sur lesquels le foin dont nous manquons cruellement est à prix raisonnable et en grosse quantité. Voici les liens directs POUR LE FOIN :
 https://www.chemin-des-poulaillers.com/chemi…/foin-8kg.html…
 https://animaux.miscota.fr/petits-animaux/cominter/p-92912
 Nos autres besoins URGENTS sont : (voir notre article "nos besoins si vous souhaitez nous aider pour plus d'infos sur ce que nous avons l'habitude d'acheter)
 * Vermifuges chien, chats, animaux de basse cour
 * Anti parasitaires chien, chats, animaux de basse cour
 * Paille 
 * Légumes frais pour les lapin.es
 *** MILLE MERCIS ***
 Dur d'avoir des animaux sous sa responsabilité ces temps-ci. 
 A l'insu de la présidente-fondatrice des Gombertins, je me permets de rajouter ceci (tant pis si elle se fâche tout rouge parce que je la mets en avant ahahahah, je profite qu'elle soit au boulot  :Big Grin:  ) : Les Gombertins sont un refuge-sanctuaire, géré au quotidien par une seule et unique personne sur place (quand je dis sur place, c'est que c'est son lieu de vie à elle seule) donc une seule et même humaine pour toutes ces drôles de bestioles (n'est-ce pas Roméo ?!!!  :Big Grin:  ) qui a un boulot également et qui bosse malgré le confinement (pas le choix !). Je passe les détails liés au quotidien qui peuvent tous nous toucher, maladie par exemple, mais aussi faire les courses, le ménage etc etc etc … 
 Merci à tous-toutes et prenez soin de vous et des autres  :: .

----------


## Carole Élorac

* Les besoins actuels du moment *  >>>  La cagnotte "un lieu de vie pour nos poules" (afin de réaménager les espaces de vie des animaux de basse cour) : https://www.helloasso.com/…/…/un-lieu-de-vie-pour-nos-poules >>> De la paille (que vous pouvez soit commander et faire livrer au refuge, soit nous l'apporter lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu chaque premier samedi du mois) :
www.zooplus.fr
www.zoomalia.com
www.wanimo.com >>> Des légumes frais pour les lapinous
 >>> Des pierres de sel (sans cuivre) pour les moutons :
 (que vous pouvez soit commander et faire livrer au refuge, soit nous l'apporter lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu chaque premier samedi du mois)
www.zooplus.fr
www.zoomalia.com
www.wanimo.com
 Encore une fois, merci !  Et à vos partages  :: .

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

* Les besoins actuels du moment *  >>>  La cagnotte "un lieu de vie pour nos poules" (afin de réaménager les espaces de vie des animaux de basse cour) : https://www.helloasso.com/…/…/un-lieu-de-vie-pour-nos-poules >>> De la paille (que vous pouvez soit commander et faire livrer au refuge, soit nous l'apporter lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu chaque premier samedi du mois) :
www.zooplus.fr
www.zoomalia.com
www.wanimo.com >>> Des légumes frais pour les lapinous
 >>> Des pierres de sel (sans cuivre) pour les moutons :
 (que vous pouvez soit commander et faire livrer au refuge, soit nous l'apporter lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu chaque premier samedi du mois)
www.zooplus.fr
www.zoomalia.com
www.wanimo.com
 Encore une fois, merci !  Et à vos partages  :: .

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

* Les besoins actuels du moment *  >>>  La cagnotte "un lieu de vie pour nos poules" (afin de réaménager les espaces de vie des animaux de basse cour) : https://www.helloasso.com/…/…/un-lieu-de-vie-pour-nos-poules >>> De la paille (que vous pouvez soit commander et faire livrer au refuge, soit nous l'apporter lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu chaque premier samedi du mois) :
www.zooplus.fr
www.zoomalia.com
www.wanimo.com >>> Des légumes frais pour les lapinous
 >>> Des pierres de sel (sans cuivre) pour les moutons :
 (que vous pouvez soit commander et faire livrer au refuge, soit nous l'apporter lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu chaque premier samedi du mois)
www.zooplus.fr
www.zoomalia.com
www.wanimo.com
 Encore une fois, merci !  Et à vos partages  :: .

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Pour la première fois en 20 ans , nous sommes en difficultés financières, plus aucune prise en charge possible, même si FA disponibles.  Si vous souhaitez nous aider, vos dons sont déductibles des impots, vous pouvez également nous faire envoyer du foin, ou bien organiser des collectes, merci  :Smile:  Sans vous rien n'est possible  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153/


*** APPEL AUX DONS *** Nous commençons à manquer :
 - De paille
 - De granulés Versele Laga Cuni Complete pour lapins 
 - De grains pour moutons Vous pouvez soit passer commande en ligne sur un site comme zooplus.fr et faire livrer au refuge (coordonnées en mp), soit nous apporter les dons au refuge lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu (en principe) le premier samedi de chaque mois (coordonnées, dates et heures en mp). 
 A votre bon coeur  :: .
 D'avance, un grand merci 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-8218427945

----------


## Carole Élorac

*** APPEL AUX DONS ***
Nous commençons à manquer :
- De paille
- De granulés Versele Laga Cuni Complete pour lapins 
- De grains pour moutons
- De graines pour pigeons
- De pierres à sel à lécher pour les moutons
Vous pouvez soit passer commande en ligne sur un site comme zooplus.fr et faire livrer au refuge (coordonnées en mp), soit nous apporter les dons au refuge lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu (en principe) le premier samedi de chaque mois (coordonnées, dates et heures en mp). 
A votre bon coeur .
D'avance, un grand merci 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

*** APPEL AUX DONS ***
Nous commençons à manquer :
- De paille
- De granulés Versele Laga Cuni Complete pour lapins 
- De grains pour moutons
- De graines pour pigeons
- De pierres à sel à lécher pour les moutons
Vous pouvez soit passer commande en ligne sur un site comme zooplus.fr et faire livrer au refuge (coordonnées en mp), soit nous apporter les dons au refuge lors des journées solidaires qui ont lieu (en principe) le premier samedi de chaque mois (coordonnées, dates et heures en mp). 
A votre bon coeur .
D'avance, un grand merci 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge commence sérieusement à manquer de foin (en petits et gros sacs) ainsi que de pellets de bois. *

Vous pouvez nous aider de différentes façons :
* Soit en apportant directement ce dont nous avons besoin au refuge lors de la journée solidaire qui a lieu une fois par mois (nous contacter au préalable en mp avant de venir, pour la date et l'adresse)
* Soit en passant commande sur un site comme zooplus.fr et en faisant livrer au refuge (adresse en mp)
D'avance, nous vous remercions . Sans vous, rien est possible .
https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

​

----------


## Carole Élorac

A votre bon cœur, nous n'avons plus du tout de graines pigeons pour Rosa et Leopold  :: 

Vous pouvez passer commande sur un site comme z**plus et faire livrer directement au refuge (adresse en privé sur la page facebook) : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

D'avance, un grand merci  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Sans véhicule utilitaire depuis deux ans, nous n'avons pas de moyen de transport pour emmener les animaux les plus gros chez le vétérinaire (boucs, moutons), ni pour effectuer des collectes ou transporter du matériel.
C'est pourquoi nous avons créé cette cagnotte. Tous les dons sont déductibles des impôts. 
D'avance, nous vous remercions pour votre participation et vos partages 

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio..._5QMUdEhrrIrn8

----------


## Carole Élorac

Les besoins du moment, merci pour vos partages et votre participation  ::  :

- La cagnotte en ligne pour l'achat d'un véhicule utilitaire : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...-le-sanctuaire

- Foin, paille et pellets de bois (tout au long de l'année) : vous pouvez soit commander en ligne et faire livrer au refuge, soit nous apporter  les dons lors de la journée solidaire qui a lieu une journée par mois (coordonnées en privé en envoyant un message sur notre page fb)

- Grains pour les poules, les pigeons et oiseaux du ciel : vous pouvez soit commander en ligne et faire livrer au refuge, soit nous apporter  les dons lors de la journée solidaire qui a lieu une journée par mois (coordonnées en privé en envoyant un message sur notre page fb)

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Grâce aux dons et aux partages, nous avons pu acquérir le véhicule que nous vous avions présenté il y a quelques jours. 

La preuve en images .

Merci de continuer les partages, afin que nous puissions maintenant effectuer les quelques réparations avant qu'il puisse prendre la route . 

Merci , sans vous, rien n'est possible .

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...LTcZuRbwy238RM

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/








- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voici les besoins actuels du refuge. D'avance, merci pour vos partages .

* La cagnotte en ligne pour l'achat d'un véhicule utilitaire : https://www.helloasso.com/.../achat-d-un-vehicule...

* La journée solidaire qui a lieu une fois par mois au refuge (nettoyage des lieux de vie, petits travaux, soins aux animaux etc ...) : https://www.facebook.com/notes/2415875838713583/

* Le système de micro-don mensuel à 1 euro "teaming" : https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR...

* Les animaux en attente de parrainage : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...

D'avance, un grand merci

----------


## Carole Élorac

Comme chaque année, si vous avez des plants en rab nous sommes preneur.ses.
Cela permet de diminuer la facture alimentation des lapins, merci.
https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Les besoins du moment, merci pour vos partages et votre participation  ::  :

- La cagnotte en ligne pour l'achat d'un véhicule utilitaire : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...-le-sanctuaire

- Foin, paille et pellets de bois (tout au long de l'année) : vous pouvez soit commander en ligne et faire livrer au refuge, soit nous apporter  les dons lors de la journée solidaire qui a lieu une journée par mois (coordonnées en privé en envoyant un message sur notre page fb)

- Grains pour les poules, les pigeons et oiseaux du ciel : vous pouvez soit commander en ligne et faire livrer au refuge, soit nous apporter  les dons lors de la journée solidaire qui a lieu une journée par mois (coordonnées en privé en envoyant un message sur notre page fb)

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

*** BESOINS ACTUELS DU REFUGE ***
A partager sans modération, merci .
- Foin
- Graines pour pigeons
- Plants de légumes (pour nourrir les lapins)

----------


## Carole Élorac

*** BESOINS DU JOUR … BONJOUR  ***
> Paille
> Foin
Vous pouvez soit passer commande et faire directement livrer au refuge (coordonnées en privé sur la page facebook ; merci de préciser "remise sans signature" et "merci de bien vouloir déposer devant la porte" lors de la commande  ) via un site comme z**plus.
Ou bien déposer le butin  lors de la journée solidaire qui a lieu une fois par mois et dont la date est annoncée ici même à l'avance (nous vous communiquerons alors en privé sur notre page facebook les coordonnées exacts).
Et n'oubliez pas que partager, c'est déjà aider . 
Merciiiii 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------

